# Homemade MODS (The Shotshell)



## Puff&Pass

Hey guys, was doin some math yesterday and my algebra went as follows...(battery + 12g shell)+ wire = cloud...lol...in theory.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

And here it is...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff&Pass

And fires as follows...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Puff&Pass Please don't become another Newspaper Article, you know how wrong that can go right?
But still quite cool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Puff&Pass Please don't become another Newspaper Article, you know how wrong that can go right?
> But still quite cool [/QUOTE
> Have heard some bad stuff has happened to people...any guidelines on ohms? timed hits? Keeping it above 0.5ohm just for incase...been testing it for the whole day...sofar so good @ 0.70hm.


----------



## DoubleD

Very cool bru  I love these random mods, awesome conversation (brainstorming) starter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

DoubleD said:


> Very cool bru  I love these random mods, awesome conversation (brainstorming) starter


Vaping in a sense is a lot like smoking pot, potheads see a potential bong in everything, with vaping it seems to trigger the same sensation...lookin at a lot of things the mind goes...MOD REGISTERED!!! hahaha

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## free3dom

Puff&Pass said:


> Have heard some bad stuff has happened to people...any guidelines on ohms? timed hits? Keeping it above 0.5ohm just for incase...been testing it for the whole day...sofar so good @ 0.70hm.



First things first....check your battery. You need to make sure that the Amps you draw from it does not exceed the "continuous" amp rating. To do that head over here and fill in the values, then check the amps field to see what you are drawing.

Here are the ratings for some batteries available locally (not 100% accurate, but close enough):
Efest 2800mAh 35A Continuous (Brand new, and unproven, but the specs are right up there, and the price is right)
Sony VTC4 2100mAh ~30A Continuous (A tried and tested battery, pricey)
Samsung 25R 2500mAh ~20-25A Continuous (A great all around battery, good price)
Efest 2500mAh ~20A Continuous (It says 35A on the label, but that's pulse not continuous - still a great battery)
Efest 3100mAh ~10A Continuous (Again, it says 20A on the label - nice battery life if sticking to higher ohm builds)

Also when firing (especially on a new build)...first do short bursts and "feel" if the battery warms up. If it warms up significantly - STOP immediately and put it down. Better safe than sorry 

Edit: just another note, always leave a safety margin (around 10-20%) on the amps, so if your battery is rated for 20A, only build up to around 16A.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

free3dom said:


> First things first....check your battery. You need to make sure that the Amps you draw from it does not exceed the "continuous" amp rating. To do that head over here and fill in the values, then check the amps field to see what you are drawing.
> 
> Here are the ratings for some batteries available locally (not 100% accurate, but close enough):
> Efest 2800mAh 35A Continuous (Brand new, and unproven, but the specs are right up there, and the price is right)
> Sony VTC4 2100mAh ~30A Continuous (A tried and tested battery, pricey)
> Samsung 25R 2500mAh ~20-25A Continuous (A great all around battery, good price)
> Efest 2500mAh ~20A Continuous (It says 35A on the label, but that's pulse not continuous - still a great battery)
> Efest 3100mAh ~10A Continuous (Again, it says 20A on the label - nice battery life if sticking to higher ohm builds)
> 
> Also when firing (especially on a new build)...first do short bursts and "feel" if the battery warms up. If it warms up significantly - STOP immediately and put it down. Better safe than sorry
> 
> Edit: just another note, always leave a safety margin (around 10-20%) on the amps, so if your battery is rated for 20A, only build up to around 16A.


I did test it a few times, been increasing the hit length all day, still no real heat noticed on the battery...thanx a lot for the advice, it helps a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Puff&Pass said:


> I did test it a few times, been increasing the hit length all day, still no real heat noticed on the battery...thanx a lot for the advice, it helps a lot.



Yep, and staying at/above 0.5 should leave you plenty safe even on a 10A battery 
0.5 Ohm @ 4.2V = 35W and 8.4A

Just be aware that you should re-test battery heat EVERY TIME you rebuild a coil. 

And of course, since I haven't mentioned this, you absolutely HAVE to test the build on a ohm meter or regulated mod (with safety features) first. If you get a short on that setup you have zero protection and can blow up a battery (and your hand) in a matter of seconds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

How do you fire it? It seems to be permanently connected. Do you turn the atty to make contact? Looks like it.


----------



## Puff&Pass

zadiac said:


> How do you fire it? It seems to be permanently connected. Do you turn the atty to make contact? Looks like it.


The + is a tight fit usually remain fixed...the - has a firing pin at the bottom with a spring, you can see in the pic if you look closely that I'm actually pushing it down to fire it. I remove the shotshell primers and insert them from the inside to use them as contacts.


----------



## ET

Nicely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Puff&Pass said:


> Vaping in a sense is a lot like smoking pot, potheads see a potential bong in everything, with vaping it seems to trigger the same sensation...lookin at a lot of things the mind goes...MOD REGISTERED!!! hahaha


Back in the day I converted a vacuum cleaner using 2 kreepy crauly pipes, one lamp shade, one ww2 era gas mask, and 3 bags of weed. 

When I toked I did it PROPERLY loool. Days long gone but some stories to tell for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Brennan

Lord Vetinari said:


> Back in the day I converted a vacuum cleaner using 2 kreepy crauly pipes, one lamp shade, one ww2 era gas mask, and 3 bags of weed.
> 
> When I toked I did it PROPERLY loool. Days long gone but some stories to tell for sure.



Whahahahaha, you a legend


----------

